# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Asaja: Los límites en los usos del agua perjudican a los agricultores

## NoRegistrado

> El secretario provincial de Asaja, Florencio Rodríguez, aseguró que las restricciones  previstas en el Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca del Guadiana para los usos y derechos de agua de riego en el entorno del Acuífero 23 perjudican los intereses de los regantes y agricultores de la provincia.
> 
> Rodríguez entiende que los datos aportados para justificar el déficit hídrico de la cuenca alta del Guadiana (que ha sobrevenido en la declaración de riesgo de no alcanzar el buen estado cuantitativo y químico de los acuíferos manchegos) no se correspondían con la realidad y no se han utilizado correctamente, por lo que de alguna manera habrá que tomar decisiones.
> 
> A su juicio, el déficit hídrico de más de 3.000 hectómetros cúbicos que registraba en 2005 la zona alta del Guadiana, se redujo a menos de 500, fruto de una  recuperación alcanzada por el descenso de riegos en los últimos años, de las buenas prácticas de los agricultores y del cambio del tipo de cultivos (con aumento de leñosos y disminución de herbáceos), del control de los pozos y de una pluviometría favorable.
> 
> En declaraciones a Lanza, reclamó unas políticas de agua, que contemplen una planificación de las distintas explotaciones, más flexibilidad en el uso de los derechos de riego -que permitirían un ahorro sustancial con la acumulación de caudales disponibles-, y una compensación entre campañas.
> 
> También vio negativo la prohibición de pozos de hasta  7.000 metros cúbicos, a la vez que valoró la transferencia de derechos entre particulares para cubrir las necesidades de los agricultores y ganaderos profesionales.
> ...


http://www.lanzadigital.com/news/sho...cultores/75312

En todas las partes cuecen habas
Y en la zona del acuífero 23 y 24, tienen su "SCRATS" particular con sus exigencias.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

albertillovernel (01-feb-2015),Varanya (03-feb-2015)

----------


## albertillovernel

Que la principal asociación de regantes del país se felicite por haber reducido el consumo de agua a coste cero es un poco chantajista "podríamos estar sacando agua día y noche, pero no lo hacemos por responsabilidad". Por eso, porque la energía está bastante más cara que hace 10 , 20 ó 30 años, y porque había tal exceso de riego que incluso algún cultivo se echaba a perder. Pero que no venga ahora exigiendo el lobby del riego a mansalva que se retuerzan las leyes y se ignore la realidad porque a ellos les suponga un supuesto perjuicio. 
Quienes disponen del agua han de adecuarse a las circunstancias hídricas y no al revés, pero aún hay quien no quiere verlo, no está claro si por empecinamiento cerril o falta de entendimiento. Si los ríos no corren y el terreno se reseca, se inicia un círculo vicioso que sólo conduce a más sequía y a la consumación de la _"tragedia de los comunes"_...
Saludos!

----------

Varanya (03-feb-2015)

----------

